# Need help IDing 2 bows.



## malica98 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have 2 bows that I need help IDing. I know the one has a label that says Woodcraft, but I don't know the age or value. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

The link for the pictures is:
http://www.hodgepodgestuff.com/MISC/bow.html

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

That would be made by York Archery, I would say from 40's or 50's & price would be what ever the person would bear.


----------

